# The Post : New martial art!



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2001)

has been tossed.  

While it may be a valid question, I think in the light of recent events it may be considered very "Iffy" right now.

Sorry.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

The recent series of spammed posts for the swords site were removed also.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

